# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Clodronat - metast. PCa.

## Josef

Clodronat verbessert Gesamtüberleben bei metastasierendem Prostatakarzinom

http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...0.html#msg8460

----------

